# Madeira or Sintra?



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

Thinking of going to Sintra or Madeira for mountainbiking. Like trail/enduro riding preferable with shuttle when I am abroad . 

Any one that has been to both places and can help with some comparison?


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't speak for Madeira... want to go.
Living in Sintra now and it's really good. Lots of variety. With minimal planning you can get shuttles set up. ...and after riding, you can check out Lisbon.
Give a shout if you're out this way.


----------

